# Bra hate



## Xerolin (Dec 24, 2015)

Let's be honest, ladies, we hate bras
Ow
Ow
It hurts
Stop poking me


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)

i agree so much op


----------



## Llust (Dec 24, 2015)

bras are evil
my bra came loose during gym class and while i was running, it looked like i had four boobs. they suck


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Bra's are very annoying in many ways than one. It is annoying how they constantly stab my chest, and when that happens I am in school and therefore, I cannot take it off. When I am doing physical activity, the straps love to fall off, causing the whole bra to slowly slide off. I have to go shopping for them a lot, and that is very annoying. I don't have the money, and I don't like going into stores that seem not age appropriate to some people, and get people looking at me weird. Sometimes they constrict my breathing, which in turn is very painful. I have more things to rant about, but I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't know anyone that hates bras. I think mine are very comfortable. I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## riummi (Dec 24, 2015)

I just hate it when its hot and they get gross o.e and itchy bleh
other than they ok


----------



## kayleee (Dec 24, 2015)

Tbh I like wearing a bra more than not wearing one
But that's cause I was blessed with big boobies


----------



## TarzanGirl (Dec 24, 2015)

Maybe some of you are wearing the wrong size or poor-quality brands.


----------



## MintySky (Dec 24, 2015)

I hate bras so much. When I'm at school the stupid straps always fall down.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 24, 2015)

The feeling of taking your bra off at the end of the day:


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 24, 2015)

meh bras are ok, but bra free zone at home! (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و


----------



## Llust (Dec 24, 2015)

Justina said:


> The feeling of taking your bra off at the end of the day:



relatable but wHAT THE ****


----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2015)

I love bras.


----------



## Albuns (Dec 24, 2015)

mimihime said:


> relatable but wHAT THE ****



Zoidburg, but with jigglies~


----------



## riummi (Dec 24, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> Maybe some of you are wearing the wrong size or poor-quality brands.



yes most likely - they should actually be comfortable to wear
its very important to find the perfect fit - though its hard to


----------



## boujee (Dec 24, 2015)

My bras are hella comfortable.
I feel gross letting them "loose". Having saggy **** aren't appealing to me, especially since I'm quite large chested.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm a 15-year-old boy who has never worn a bra in his life, but I can't have an opinion until I try them, right? Excuse me for a minute. One moment, please.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Zoidburg, but with jigglies~



When he got rid of his shell. Then found an identical one in the dumpster, but with a live raccoon inside it c:


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

I just don't mind wearing bras


----------



## Albuns (Dec 24, 2015)

Justina said:


> When he got rid of his shell. Then found an identical one in the dumpster, but with a live raccoon inside it c:



It's been years since I watched Futurama. I miss that show. xD


----------



## riummi (Dec 24, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> My bras are hella comfortable.
> I feel gross letting them "loose". Having saggy **** aren't appealing to me, especially since I'm quite large chested.



welp im pretty flat chested xD guess i dont have to worry about that


----------



## eggs (Dec 24, 2015)

pros:
- comfortable when they're the right size
- keep chest in place instead of bouncing everywhere
- support for chest (specifically my big chest, it gets sore when it has no bra support)
- pretty + good quality

cons:
- cost
- cost
- cost
- cost


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 24, 2015)

Cheap bras can be quite uncomfortable. Bras in the wrong size can be hella uncomfortable.

I've gotten lazier lately, so half the time I wear one of my sports bras if I'm not doing anything that requires fancy(ish) dress or some such.

I have decent-sized breasts, so I generally prefer wearing a bra over not wearing one.

But after having one on all day? Taking it off is one of the best feelings EVER.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Dec 24, 2015)

I love wearing my bras, tbh. I don't like having them jiggling and bouncing around. Just don't like the feeling. They are a pain to put on and take off too. Especially since I mainly wear bralettes, which you have to pull over your head. I love my bras from VS and PINK, but I know they are super expensive. (But so cute!!) I usually shop the sales. They are great quality, comfortable, and last FOREVER.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 24, 2015)

I hate them, whatever the price, fabric, size, gel, pads. It's too hot and suffocating. Even at the right size. What if you have a tiny body but large breast? It just defies logic, the underwires are bigger than your body. I hate boobs too. I wish I could do like Mrs. Potato just remove them and store them in my butt.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2015)

As someone with fairly large tiddies I can say that bras are my least favorite thing, they are so expensive, I have to go to specialty stores to buy them and they never are the same size or fit right, on top of that none of the ones in my size are ever cute looking... like the whole world is against my boobs... I keep trying all sorts of different ones but I never find ones that work right with me...


----------



## Athera (Dec 24, 2015)

only take my bra off before i go to sleep. I live in constant fear of my boobs sagging cause my are like medium-large. I know it's a natural process and it's nothing to be ashamed of BUT I WANNA BE YOUNG FOREVER. Also i do hate bras but i think i needa wear mine as much as possible


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 24, 2015)

I hate bras. I can't imagine how someone would want to wear one all day... My friend sleeps in hers. I only wear a bra when I go out. As soon as I get home it comes off. Can't stand them.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2015)

Bras don't bother me much since I'm pretty flat chested...they can still be annoying though.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 24, 2015)

Bras don't bother me anywhere near as much as being 21 and having the chest of a 13 year old.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 24, 2015)

i never wear bras ever so ha


----------



## kassie (Dec 24, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Bras don't bother me anywhere near as much as being 21 and having the chest of a 13 year old.



i relate :<


----------



## alphys (Dec 24, 2015)

mine cause dysphoria (im transmasculine) so i just keep them off 24/7 when im at home

besides, they cause acne and they always go over said acne which hurts really bad

did i mention dysphoria sucks


----------



## okaimii (Dec 24, 2015)

The only thing I really despise about them is having to put them on. I don't know but just something about putting one on feels really uncomfortable and scratchy on my skin. It goes away after a few minutes but it's still really unpleasant.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Dec 24, 2015)

i hate bra retailers more for not having bras in my size


----------



## frio hur (Dec 24, 2015)

as a 31 year old white woman, i hate my boobs more than the bras.

i really wish i was flat ;-; 

i need new bras but they cost so much.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 24, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> My bras are hella comfortable.
> I feel gross letting them "loose". Having saggy **** aren't appealing to me, especially since I'm quite large chested.



I completely agree! 

Bras have never been an issue for me. I'd rather wear one than not wear one.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 24, 2015)

Gah, yeah mine can sometimes feel uncomfortable and pressing down on my rib cage kinda Dx


----------



## Rasha (Dec 24, 2015)

no man. bra is life, can't live without it


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 24, 2015)

I remember there was a time when I used to hate wearing bras but, now I'm so used to it it doesn't bother me. It's when you get new bras that they're uncomfortable, but then after a while you adjust to them. Not that I often buy new underwear because it's just way too expensive lol. Plus I worry that people will judge me. ;v; When I wear pyjamas I don't wear one because I'm just in bed then so it's not like anyone's gonna see but... Other than that, I _have_ to wear one, unless I want to feel incredibly uncomfortable walking around anywhere. :') Walking up or down stairs without a bra on.. Is an experience. ovo


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 24, 2015)

If your bra is poking you, you need a new bra.

I don't have a problem with bras. It's not as comfy as going without, but it's not terrible. Wearing the right fit in a good brand really matters. But cheap bras don't even make my size, so I never had a choice.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

I wish I had smaller breasts so I wouldn't have to wear a bra.


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)

When I first started wearing bras, I felt real uncomfortable. But since I have been wearing them for a year now, I got used to it. 

Sometimes they hurt, but I get over it. Once I take a shower, it feels so nice since I don't have it on..


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

Well...I've never worn one soooo


----------



## himeki (Dec 24, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> Well...I've never worn one soooo



Lani are you one of those creepy girls in the pe changing rooms who never wear a bra or best and like CAN THEY NOT


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Lani are you one of those creepy girls in the pe changing rooms who never wear a bra or best and like CAN THEY NOT



I don't have boobzzz so yeah xD

I NEVER SHOW ANYTHING THOUGH OK


----------



## Beardo (Dec 24, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Tbh I like wearing a bra more than not wearing one
> But that's cause I was blessed with big boobies



This

Not wearing one is painful, and with or without, running hurts.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Lani are you one of those creepy girls in the pe changing rooms who never wear a bra or best and like CAN THEY NOT



Well uh it's just boobies, you should be happy to see them. ?‿?


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 24, 2015)

I get all my bras from Japan. Never had any discomfort with them.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> I get all my bras from Japan. Never had any discomfort with them.




Do you order them or are you Japanese yourself? And if you order, where do you order them from?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Well uh it's just boobies, you should be happy to see them. ?‿?



Lmaoo xD


----------



## cornimer (Dec 24, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I don't know anyone that hates bras. I think mine are very comfortable. I have never had a problem with them.



Thank you!  I've never found bras uncomfortable. I feel more comfortable with a bra than without one tbh


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 24, 2015)

Justina said:


> Let's be honest, ladies, we hate bras
> Ow
> Ow
> It hurts
> Stop poking me



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm a paid-up member of the itty bitty titty committee, so I've never really had a problem. Bras for my size are reasonably-priced and available from normal shops; I feel really bad for my friends who can only shop at certain expensive places.

I get my bras from Muji, a deparment store I discovered in Japan, but they have lots of branches in the UK. They're soft and comfy and don't have wires and aren't all lacy and frilly. Best of all, they don't have a ton of padding like all bras in the UK seem to have; I'm _okay_ with having small boobies.


----------



## graceroxx (Dec 24, 2015)

Pfft. It's not even a problem for me. I'm so flat, I wear training bras from the girls' department. I don't even fit into a real size.
I'm in high school btw, so not many other girls have that issue.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 24, 2015)

VanessaMay18 said:


> Thank you!  I've never found bras uncomfortable. I feel more comfortable with a bra than without one tbh



Same, but I've wondered if this is only specific to busty women. The only ladies I know who can comfortably go without are smaller-chested, or otherwise wearing a bra that doesn't fit them correctly. I need the support, lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 24, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Well uh it's just boobies, you should be happy to see them. ?‿?



Can confirm, boobs are awesome.


----------



## riummi (Dec 24, 2015)

graceroxx said:


> Pfft. It's not even a problem for me. I'm so flat, I wear training bras from the girls' department. I don't even fit into a real size.
> I'm in high school btw, so not many other girls have that issue.



an i thought i was the only one


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 24, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Do you order them or are you Japanese yourself? And if you order, where do you order them from?



I buy them both in person and online. (in person is better to try it on) because there's a shop in California very close to where I live. The girl travels to Japan frequently and resells the bras here, and sometimes I buy them online using a shopping service. There's alot of them, it just depends on the company you prefer. Some companies only force you into using EMS shipping, some don't. Some have higher % fees for their service. The best brand is aimerfeel


----------



## Esphas (Dec 24, 2015)

i wear mine as a hat and thats pretty comfortable


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

I did wear a crop top once, but I found that really uncomfortable so I ditched it xD


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> I buy them both in person and online. (in person is better to try it on) because there's a shop in California very close to where I live. The girl travels to Japan frequently and resells the bras here, and sometimes I buy them online using a shopping service. There's alot of them, it just depends on the company you prefer. Some companies only force you into using EMS shipping, some don't. Some have higher % fees for their service. The best brand is aimerfeel




Thanks! They're super cute.


----------



## shannenenen (Dec 24, 2015)

I HATE bras, and yet I have to wear them because I'm such a big size (Trust me on this one, my boobs are huge). So most if not all of the bras that I can find in stores offer no support and are absolutely hideous. Not to mention that they always cost so much more than little B cups because of the amount of material used. If I want any cute undergarments, I have to buy it online, often times from different countries and for a ton of money. most of the time I just don't bother and go for the hideous underwear. No one's going to see it anyway.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 24, 2015)

Bras are only annoying when they're the wrong size or when the wire is poking out. Other than that, they do their job fine in my opinion.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 24, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Bras are only annoying when they're the wrong size or when the wire is poking out. Other than that, they do their job fine in my opinion.



^This. Anyone who's saying their bras are really painful should double check you're wearing the right size. It's so easy to do at home and there's so many blogs out there that tell you how to do it.


----------



## device (Dec 24, 2015)

tbt needs a m and f section so I don't have to read stuff like this when I come to brewster's cafe


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 24, 2015)

device said:


> tbt needs a m and f section so I don't have to read stuff like this when I come to brewster's cafe



Pretty sure you'll be okay after reading a few opinions on bras. I can only imagine how hard life is for you IRL with girls in bras running around EVERYWHERE


----------



## piichinu (Dec 24, 2015)

i love mine they're comfortable and it feels too floppy not having one on so

- - - Post Merge - - -

plus they're fun to collect idk


----------



## Jacob (Dec 24, 2015)

Edit: 

Idk how girls can wear bras day in day out, they seem uncomfortable.

Bravo


----------



## Yuni (Dec 24, 2015)

Kinda got sick of shopping everywhere for them and the sale's person is just "That's the smallest we've got." 
I just get the airism bras from uniqlo because there's xxs size, no wires and I don't have to stuff padding in them.


----------



## Aerious (Dec 24, 2015)

i used 2 sleep in bras and wear them 24/7 n i have the indents left in my back b/c of that but now i actually never wear them


----------



## wassop (Dec 25, 2015)

they don't bother me , i wear them almost all the time . without one i feel weird


----------



## mintellect (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't know what bras you're wearing, but I've never had a problem with mine. They're comfortable and I even sleep with them on.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't mind wearing them at all when I'm out and about. I do hate when I have to wear one around the house though.
I like wearing ones that make me feel cute I guess.


----------



## milkday (Dec 25, 2015)

when your boobs slowly escape from the bloomin' thing ;~;


----------



## milkday (Dec 25, 2015)

oh man. OH MAN. boobs are no fun. especially when you have to do trampolining, or running, or moving up and down. ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm glad mine are small enough so I don't need it nowadays. But yeah I hate them, they always hurt the back and look ugly under transparent shirts. Like.. they are made for support not having neon green bras under zebra tops..


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 27, 2015)

_I don't mind bras. I think they're comfortable..._


----------



## Alyx (Dec 27, 2015)

my chest keeps swelling up super bad so a well-fitting bra turns into a disaster and I wish I could go through life without wearing bras but I can't because nip nops


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 28, 2015)

Alyx said:


> my chest keeps swelling up super bad so a well-fitting bra turns into a disaster and I wish I could go through life without wearing bras but I can't because nip nops


----------



## mogyay (Dec 28, 2015)

bras are essential for my chest but it's nice having release at night. i really do wish i had a smaller chest though, i always feel like they make me look top heavy and since i don't really wear low cut tops (nothing against them though) i feel they're generally just pointless.


----------



## UmaNation (Dec 28, 2015)

Mine are very comfortable so SUCK IT!!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyone know any good brands with bras for a thin but bustier body? (Below 32 band size and above C cause usually petite sizes end there)


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 28, 2015)

I hate how expensive bras are. Like, $30 for one bra? Ugh.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 28, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I hate how expensive bras are. Like, $30 for one bra? Ugh.



$30 is expensive for you?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 28, 2015)

Mariah said:


> $30 is expensive for you?



Believe it or not, but some people don't have $30 bucks to spend on a bra.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 28, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Believe it or not, but some people don't have $30 bucks to spend on a bra.


$30 is a cheap bra. Mine are at least $10 more on sale.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 28, 2015)

Mine cost mostly around $100-150 unless I take the grandma kind (large breast), but I still hate wearing them. When I see sexy scenes in movies where people rip off clothes and underwear, I find it ultra unrealistic...._Do you know how much I paid for that bra you mofo???!!_


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 28, 2015)

hariolari said:


> $30 is a cheap bra. Mine are at least $10 more on sale.



And your point is? Obviously, $30 bucks is a lot for some people. What you consider cheap, might be a lot for others.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 28, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> And your point is? Obviously, $30 bucks is a lot for some people. What you consider cheap, might be a lot for others.


And for some people $5 is a lot, but we don't base what's expensive off of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aniko said:


> Mine cost mostly around $100-150 unless I take the grandma kind (large breast), but I still hate wearing them. When I see sexy scenes in movies where people rip off clothes and underwear, I find it ultra unrealistic...._Do you know how much I paid for that bra you mofo???!!_


What's your size?


----------



## Aniko (Dec 28, 2015)

hariolari said:


> And for some people $5 is a lot, but we don't base what's expensive off of them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What's your size?



Something like 40DDD U_U (North American size)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 28, 2015)

Aniko said:


> Something like 40DDD U_U (North American size)


Order from Lane Bryant and other plus sized stores. They make 40DDD for $40 to $50 a bra.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 28, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Order from Lane Bryant and other plus sized stores. They make 40DDD for $40 to $50 a bra.



I prefer trying them in stores because often the underwires are too large for my chest. I can buy cheap ones but they are so ugly...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 28, 2015)

Aniko said:


> I prefer trying them in stores because often the underwires are too large for my chest. I can buy cheap ones but they are so ugly...


They have 40DDD in store. And what do you mean the underwire is too large?

At least you can buy cheap ones. Cheap brands don't even make my size very often. Some don't even make my band size.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 28, 2015)

hariolari said:


> They have 40DDD in store. And what do you mean the underwire is too large?
> 
> At least you can buy cheap ones. Cheap brands don't even make my size very often. Some don't even make my band size.



I have a funny body perhaps, my chest size is small compared to my boobs, so if underwires are too larges, they just float each side of my body, or touch in front, even if the cup seem right. Well it's a nightmare to find one that fits. But yes I can buy cheap and totally unsexy ones ($40-45 or less on sale).


----------



## crystalmilktea (Dec 29, 2015)

hariolari said:


> At least you can buy cheap ones. Cheap brands don't even make my size very often. *Some don't even make my band size*.



Me @_@ There are no popular retailers that have my band size, I always have to end up finding the one specialty bra store in my city (or out of the city)


----------



## ams (Dec 29, 2015)

I stopped wearing real bras for a couple years (just wore sports bras) but now that I'm in school again and have gone through round 2 of the freshman 15 I bought real bras again and they're actually really fun to wear. I'll probably change my mind back to hating them eventually though.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 29, 2015)

Aniko said:


> I have a funny body perhaps, my chest size is small compared to my boobs, so if underwires are too larges, they just float each side of my body, or touch in front, even if the cup seem right. Well it's a nightmare to find one that fits. But yes I can buy cheap and totally unsexy ones ($40-45 or less on sale).


Then your band size is wrong. Have you tried measuring yourself?

- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalmilktea said:


> Me @_@ There are no popular retailers that have my band size, I always have to end up finding the one specialty bra store in my city (or out of the city)


I still fit in VS, thank God, but my size isn't stocked well. Some retailers do make my band size, but not in my cup. I can't blame them. It's not a popular size.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 29, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Then your band size is wrong. Have you tried measuring yourself?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I still fit in VS, thank God, but my size isn't stocked well. Some retailers do make my band size, but not in my cup. I can't blame them. It's not a popular size.



Yes I took all measurements, I went to a fashion designer school, so I know how, but if I take a smaller size band it's not working with the cup either. Well not all bras are the same even if they are of the same size, it really depends on models.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 29, 2015)

Aniko said:


> Yes I took all measurements, I went to a fashion designer school, so I know how, but if I take a smaller size band it's not working with the cup either. Well not all bras are the same even if they are of the same size, it really depends on models.


That would be the style of bra. Have you tried a sister size? Different styles?


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 29, 2015)

Bras are stupid. Let's all stop wearing them. (I usually don't wear one)


----------



## N e s s (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm a dude do coconut bras count? Because i wear mine at partys as a joke


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm literally having the most difficult time with bras. FML. 
I don't know which measuring guide or chart is the right one and I also don't know which bra sizing chart is the right one. I've read that the American sizing is horrible and that I should use the European sizing because it's not accurate. I've measured according to all of these different guides and I've gotten different numbers each time. 

I don't even know anymore man.


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 3, 2016)

this is the best ever. as soon as i come home that's the first thing that comes off after a long day of work!


----------

